# Hollow Nail?



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I was back in Satins room this afternoon and found something on the floor I've never seen before - it looked like one of her nails but it was completly hollow - It looked like a shell of her nail or something - do cats shed nails?


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

All the time, yup. The nail is built in layers, and as new ones grow underneath, they shed the outside which keeps the nail sharp.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I never knew that before - even the cat book I've read didnt' mention that. Hmm - there's my new thing to learn for today!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

That's what they doing when they scratch a scratching post or box, trying to remove the old nail. I always find occasionally a whole one but mostly a half nail at the base of the scatching post.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I guess I thought the scratchign post was just their way of sharpening the nail - LoL - I just never thought about it since I never had cats before.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Jan Rebecca said:


> I guess I thought the scratchign post was just their way of sharpening the nail - LoL - I just never thought about it since I never had cats before.


Well, you're right. They are sharpening their nails...but they do so by shedding their outer nail sheaths, which become dull and ragged over time with wear. Shedding the exterior nail sheath then exposes the new sharper nails underneath.


----------

